# Norbury Wharf 5 van site



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Norbury Wharf has been added as a new 5 van site.
I telephoned them today to make a booking and the very efficient lady that answered the telephone knew nothing about any 5 van campsite.
She asked her boss and the answer was that they had talked about opening a 5 van campsite, but no decision has yet been made.
Pity as I wanted to go there this weekend  
Can someone please remove Norbury from the campsite list.
Thanks


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grath

The member who entered Norbury onto the campsite database (hyperion53) appears to be the owner or an employee of that establishment. I suggest that you try again and ask who in their organisation is a member of this forum with a username of hyperion53?

I will Email this member in the meantime and ask for clarification. It would appear from the Email address supplied that the member is connected with their motorhome hire operation so I suggest you mention this when calling.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Hi Grath
> 
> The member who entered Norbury onto the campsite database (hyperion53) appears to be the owner or an employee of that establishment. I suggest that you try again and ask who in their organisation is a member of this forum with a username of hyperion53?
> 
> I will Email this member in the meantime and ask for clarification. It would appear from the Email address supplied that the member is connected with their motorhome hire operation so I suggest you mention this when calling.


I suggested to the lady that answered the telephone that I thought that the poster was connected to Norbury Wharf ( I could not remember hyperion53 user name and that was when she went away and asked the question and then came back with the reply that they had been talking about a 5 van campsite but had not yet decided  
She told me that they had a hire operation involving 2 motorhomes and that was all. 
It looks to me that someone within the organisation may have jumped the gun as no facilities were available to me.
How can someone advertise a site and when someone rings up, no one there knows of any such site.
Hopefully they will sort this out, but at this moment in time they have no site


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

By the way, I forgot to mention, that I did tell the lady that it was posted on MHF and I did stress the point and I also told her that I thought that someone connected with Norbury had posted the site


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grath

I have Emailed them asking for an explanation and will report back if and when they reply. In the meantime I've added an Admin rider to the campsite review and Nuke will look at the logs to ascertain the IP address from which the member signed up just in case it may be a hoax. From details supplied on joining by hyperion53 he/she certainly claims to be representing Norbury Wharf Ltd.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Gaspode for your help.
Lets hope that someone has just jumped the gun and others did not know what was going on, as I think it would make a great 5 van location.
Thanks again


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grath

Yes I do know the area and agree that it's somewhere that a 5 van location could prove very popular. Maybe the necessary permissions have not yet been granted?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grath

I've had the following reply to my Email this morning:

_The Email and link was from David Ray, He is the site manager, I do
apologise for the confusion when someone rang yesterday as the call was
handled by one of our temporary staff who wasn't aware of the situation. The
site is open for use and we welcome any single axle motor homes, any thing
else by prior arrangement.

Regards Simon Jenkins 
Managing Director_

So it looks as if the person you spoke to was just not quite up to speed on developments. I suggest that you ring again and quote the above if necessary.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Hi Grath
> 
> I've had the following reply to my Email this morning:
> 
> ...


Hi gaspode,
I had already telephoned them and the same lady confirmed that the site is now open.
I have added a second review saying this.
Thanks again


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grath

I'll take a look at the reviews and amend/delete where required.

A review of the site after you've been there would be good.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Has anybody been to the Norbury Wharf site?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Has anybody been to the Norbury Wharf site?


 Oh well, that's the end of that one


----------

